# SRAM xo1 cassette torque requirements



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

I took off my xo1 cassette to clean, upon reinstalling I can't tell how tight to tighten the cassette. Does anyone know the torque requirement for the sram xo1 cassette? All cassettes I have ever serviced in the past I just tightened until it was tight. This one fills different and I don't want to strip the threads.


----------



## project_d (Jun 1, 2007)

It should say on that locking ring I believe it is 40 Nm.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, 35 to 40, I believe. It likely feels different as most higher end lockrings use a thin metal washer between the lockring and cassette.


----------



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

I went ahead and did 40Nm and everything was ok. 40 Nm is no where on the cassette(or SRAM website) but I did see it on some other cassettes I had laying around. Also the XO1 doesn't have normal lock ring, the threads are at the base not at the top of the free hub. One other interesting things is though the free hub did have one grove that was thin like all free hubs, the cassette did not have the smaller grove, all groves were the same size. That is another reason I was hesitant to over tighten.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

My mistake, didn't see the '1' there. At any rate, the proper torque is 40 Nm, as referenced by the instruction sheet.


----------

